# finaly aLL my MINIES!!



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i finaly got all my minies on one table it took me and two friends 4 hrs to put it on a table with almost 80 sqr feet of space and it took almost all of it... mabey one foot left would be my guess

any coments?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

:shok:And my girlfriend says I've got too many models.:shok:


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

now THAT is what you call an army. how many points do you reckon you have there lol


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

You sir, are my hero!

+rep


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

How many years have you been in the hobby?
-Also if you have the time could you do a close up of early work vs new work so we can see how you have grown as a hobbyist.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Im just curious to know where he stores it all
Do you play with all of them or are some just for the painitng and modelling oppotunity?
You should be really proud of all that, I dont think I wil ever have the devotion to paint and collect that many models


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I just crapped myself...


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> now THAT is what you call an army. how many points do you reckon you have there lol


on average i would say i have 6000 pnts per army. most being my lisards.. arond 10 Gs. which i had for a while but havent started painting till 30 nov. time it took me about 40 days at 4-5 hrs a day on avege to paint.



> You sir, are my hero!


thank you i only hope to inspire..lol



> How many years have you been in the hobby?
> -Also if you have the time could you do a close up of early work vs new work so we can see how you have grown as a hobbyist.


ive been doing it for about 14 years but i have doubled in size in the last 4....um cashed in my wife for a beast men army, 22 ft sail boat, bike, jet ski and new truck... been happy ever since..lol. ill try some up close shots.. it took me a year to finaly make the effort to get them all on the table..i had a pic took back in aug 06 that was in white dwarf and wanted to send them an up date...lol. ill try to get some close ups for ya. mostly my stile has not changed. i can take my time and produce somthing outstanding. but my nack according to my frinds is priduction!! i can factory paint a nicley done army in no time flat. ive found it more rewarding to have a whole army painted rather than few really good piceses done.


> Im just curious to know where he stores it all
> Do you play with all of them or are some just for the painitng and modelling oppotunity?


I start jonesing if i dont play at least once a week,..lol and you can see the triple decker selves behind me they are 2'x8' and thats were they go... i dread the day if ever im forced to move..lol


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

funny thnig is that once my collection started getting big it started to act like it had its own gravititional pull. ive had friends donating modles they would never have the time to paint give them to me just so they could see them done... and the right to play with them any time they wanted to..lol I.G. lisard men, skaven, chaos deamons, and chaos mortals are all subjects to this effect


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

that is epic, I salute you +rep
what are the models closest to the camera?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> what are the models closest to the camera?


my BFG Fleets eldar empire, tau and necrons


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy shit, I have at least 50k points in models and this made my jaw drop. I am most impressed. Have any more pics from when you set them all up?


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Never seen BFG models before.... look pretty sweet IMHO


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jesus that is a lot of plastic/metal! You sir are an inspiration. I also intend on holding onto this picture for when the wife starts in on me for having too many models cluttering up the basement! I can show the photo with the response, "it could always be worse". That being said that is quite an impressive collection.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I had the space to do it like you did, this is what I have to put my Eldar in:


















Whats sad is I actually added on to the amount of foam already. 

Now I get to start on my SM, GK, and Chaos and putting them into foam.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

colecting is a never ending conquest... i dont have more than a 100 pnts worth of tomb kings and plan to start them when i finish all the other armys... they will be my grand fanliey... but i still have alot on my desk and in my basement that are waiting to be painted...it will never end..lol obsessed with want it all and painting them all.... lol i plan to have them buried with me...


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You... You painted *all* of that?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

99% of it is all me..... There are a few pieces I paid a friend’s wife to paint but only a few center pieces. she did a realy good job and they needed the money...i have 60 pink horrors but i only painted 30 i bought the other thirty on line and they were old school and nicley painted so i didnt want to change them... looked nice when i mixed them all up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, I would really love to see some pics of your different armies. What armies do you have exactly, its hard to see in the pic.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm Speechless.....


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

That's alot of miniatures, i'm glad i don't have to paint that many lol. I'd be painting until the end of time.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> Wow, I would really love to see some pics of your different armies. What armies do you have exactly, its hard to see in the pic.


i took some pics last night and trying to get my phone to email them to me so i can post them.... no luck so far...dam tech!!. for fantasy i have every army except TK. for 40k i have tau blood angles, necrons and eldar


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

:shok:.....So many miniatures,
Is there any chance i could get a close up on your WOC SKaven and Dark elves?



Edit:you deserve some rep+ BTW,


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

some more pics,, close ups
my cygor and gorgon... some guy made these in hong kong and then made resin cast to sell... awsome


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

what i painted last night whatching the history chanel


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

my orcs and gobos


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The amount of minis present is mindblowing! :shok: I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasnt hallucinating :shout: And how the heck to you keep track of all of them? I know I would loose a few :search: You sir are the king of minis :king: +rep to you!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Havent you seen Armeggadon games bro?
lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Havent you seen Armeggadon games bro?
> lol


Huge difference with Apoc games and one person with that many models. And if you are going to fail troll you might wanna at least get the game type correct. They are Apocalypse games. Armageddon is a world and a completely different type of gaming campain.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lol thanks guys can you say OCD...lol or is it who ever has the most toys in the end wins...did i win?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno, you have 10 years on me and I have a good amount of minis too.... Time will tell!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a lot of figures, and most of them being fantasy as well, I assume that the game you play most. I noticed the old school giant in amongst your green skins. I prefered that one to the new plastic one they made.

I have 10 year on you and dont have half as much as this, most impressive.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lol thanks and djinn24 i only have love for my fellow OCD persons out there(replace the compuslive with colecting..lol)!! mabey we can get a pic of all our stuff togather and really blow peoples minds... i get my koodos in life when people come up to my game room and i watch there jaws drop off and bounce down the stairs :grin: much joy... 
humakt: alot of my older armys are old school... i only sold minies once...blood angles... and never agien...lol i love haveing the whole life cycle of GW minies. personaly i like the old stuff just cause they rank up so nicely... mabe being a retiered army SGT i like the unaformity of them:wink:


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

also i have bunch of pic's on our gamming group site at MEETUP.com Watertown gamers group in watertown, ny


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Very inspiring. Gonna have to start my batch painting again, can only manage a third of that amount painted


----------



## Rhomdruil (Apr 16, 2008)

I have seen the Steve's place...it is like a museum of Gaming...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

That is a lot of models. + rep for the time spent on building and painting them.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy crap! That`s insane, I love it! At the rate I paint that would be several life times right there. :grin:


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

he i am blowing off a paper i should be writing and looking at old posts... now with that said what i was thinking is now almost all my armys have grown since this pic was taken and now i have a fullblown tombkings army as well... and all the new ogre stuff from last month. but i could not fit them all on my table to take a pic any more.. but me and a friend have been you tubing my collection. so for those that want to see a more closse up of my collection can check it out...http://www.youtube.com/user/maverick5787... and it will have some vids for you to watch. eventualy we will film each army but im going to school full time now so ive slowed down some but their there for now what we done so far.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW..... O-o ...........just..WOW 


Congrats Sir. 

+Rep 4 getting rid of the wife :grin:


----------

